# 8 Month old V, how many times a day?



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Dutch is a big boy. Almost 60 lbs at 8 months. We do 3 times a day with the puppy food and scraps of meat/berries veggies and the occaisional whatever my toddlers drop on the floor. He also loves to try to eat socks! But we do 1.5 cups of food at 7am and 5pm and at noon he gets 1 cup. He doesnt look fat, hes alot bigger than we expected a V to be, but we love him. Am I feeding too much? Vet says hes 100% healthy. Is he a beast?


----------



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm really happy you posted his. We have 2 vizslas - a 7 month old 45 lb male and a 5 month old 35lb female. We feed them both 4 cups of high protein (Orijen) kibble a day, PLUS about a 1 cup a day of a meat(chicken, beef, or organ meat), and some chopped veggies. I too wonder if I am feeding them too much based on the feeding guidelines from the back of the bag, but both dogs seem to be a good weight (ribs aren't sticking out, but we can easily feel them). I hate to switch feed brands be I like this one, but I have to tell you that my husband almost had a heart attack when I told him we are spending close to $200 a month on dog food :-(

PS: we tried doing kibble in the am and cooking for them in the evening, but found too much conflicting info on how many calories a day they actually need that we decided to do mostly kibble for the time being until we got it all figured out.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

The "am I feeding the right amount" question is a popular one on this forum... I like to think it's because we're all obsessed with doing the best by our dogs 

If you do some searches on here, you will find that by far the most common advice on this topic is to judge whether you're feeding the right amount by how the dog looks. If they look pudgy, cut it back a bit, if they look a bit too lean, bump it up a little, and if they look just right, then just keep feeding what you're feeding.


----------

